# Noob to Linux: Graphics Question



## AsphyxiA (Jan 31, 2006)

ok im new to linux...BUT, I have seen it in action and well im now runnig it.  i have always been told that the only real "flaw" with linux is that running games on it is much harder than on windows.  seems logical since the only video support is open gl. my question is, is there anyone who is or has found a way to actually emulate direct x? this maybe a stupid question but it would be cool if someone did.  If i could just make Linux my only OS and not have to dual boot, that would be awesome.


----------



## Anarion (Jan 31, 2006)

there r two ways direct or indirect both of them kill processor power (emu) . use bochs (lin version ) ! to help u about dual boot/part .....


----------



## nick255 (Jan 31, 2006)

You should probably go to www.winehq.com ,the wine project is working on reverse engineering all the windows / directx dll's for linux. So basically since these dll's will be native to linux you should see the same if not greater performance running windows apps/games on linux.
Best of all its free!

If you want to go down the pay to play windows games on linux route you should check out cedega, basically this uses emulation to run all your games so theres going to be a performance loss but more games will work on it currently than wine.

I think quite alot of directx 8 games are playable, though not perfect yet since its not finished but ive seen screen shots of pirates, dawn of war running on linux.


----------

